# muskie



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Keep in mind that Ross was drawn way down last summer, for a very long period. I'm sure not *all* the fish were flushed, but I think a bunch of them were. If so, just means more fish to catch in Wixom this year! Wixom probably makes the best muskie lake of the whole chain anyway with its deeper water and many cuts, coves, points. That lake's got everything, it just could use some more musky stockings!! Good luck


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Duke said:


> Keep in mind that Ross was drawn way down last summer, for a very long period. I'm sure not *all* the fish were flushed, but I think a bunch of them were. If so, just means more fish to catch in Wixom this year! Wixom probably makes the best muskie lake of the whole chain anyway with its deeper water and many cuts, coves, points. That lake's got everything, it just could use some more musky stockings!! Good luck


I forgot all about that.I'll be heading that way tomorrow.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Went to Ross 3 different times now. A lot of pike, a couple over 30",but no musky yet.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

good job on the pike but I would like to know what is the minnamun size of lures for muskie?


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

There are no rules for fishing muskies, but here are some general more like guidelines- if the lure happens to pass right in front of a muskies nose, the smaller one probably is more likely to get ate. But if the lure passes further from the fish, the bigger one is more likely to get their attention to get them to chase or attack. I think I would recommend using the biggest lures that your tackle can handle- but more important than size is the action. You really want that bait doing crazy stuff- darting, starting-stopping, kicking out, acting messed up and going fast. These baits get ate more often.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

that explains y one nailed a small sure I was useing for bass and pike has anyone tryed trolling spinners or plugs behing flashers or dodgers if not I may just have to try it


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Fishfighter said:


> good job on the pike but I would like to know what is the minnamun size of lures for muskie?


The smallest we use, is the Mepps Musky Killers.
A couple years ago,my friend landed a just under 48" musky using one over on Wixom.
eta*
We troll from spot to spot.If one bed isn't hitting,we troll over to the next.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Fishfighter said:


> good job on the pike but I would like to know what is the minnamun size of lures for muskie?


 
Mepp's musky killers, Depthraiders, Grandmas, Bulldawgs. It's not necessarily about size as much as it is about the strength of the materials they are made from. Do bass sized spinnerbaits catch muskies, sure. Should you use them all the time, no.


----------

